# Algenplage



## hans (14. Jan. 2007)

Hallo, guten Tag zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und hätte mal einige Fragen:
in meinem ca 40 000Ltr.Gartenteich hatte in bei der Anlage 2003 jede Menge
Unterwasserpflanzen  eigebaut-ich habe aber ein ungeheueres Promlem mit Algen,die sich um die Wasserpflanzen legen und diese ersticken.Das Wasser hat wegen den vielen Algen auch leider immer ein grünliches Aussehen.
Ich habe eine Aqamax 10000 und einen Biotec 10 und ein Bitron 25 im Einsatz.
Brauche ich eine größere Filteranlage?Damit bekomme ich aber den Algenbelag
am Bodengrund(Kies und Sand) auch nicht weg.Soll ich die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich positionieren-brauche ich einen Skimmer?
Für euren Rat vielen Dank.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Olli.P (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

das mit den Algen kann mehrere Ursachen haben die aber alle auf einen Endpunkt hinauslaufen: zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich!!!!


Wie oft fütterst du?? Wie viel Laub fällt in deinen Teich??? Kannst du alles an Laub wieder abfischen??? Kann durch Regen evtl. Erde aus deinem Garten eingespült werden????

Also in sachen Filter kann ich nur sagen: damit wirst du dein Algenproblem auch nicht los; Nimm mal eine Kanne voll Kaffee die Kannst du so oft wie du willst durch einen Filter giessen, das Wasser wird auch nicht wieder Klar!!
Genauso ist dass mit den im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffen....

Da gibt's nur eins: Pflanzen, vor allem Nährstoffzehrer!!!
Z.B. __ Rohrkolben aber Vorsicht die Rhizome durchstoßen auch die Teichfolie!!!
Also wenn, dann nur in einem *entsprechenden Gefäß* und: Immer schön beobachten und Kontrollieren!!!

Weiter Pflanzen findest du sicherlich über die Suchfunktion, denn ich bin auch nicht der Pflanzenexperte......


----------



## jochen (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Also in sachen Filter kann ich nur sagen: damit wirst du dein Algenproblem auch nicht los; Nimm mal eine Kanne voll Kaffee die Kannst du so oft wie du willst durch einen Filter giessen, das Wasser wird auch nicht wieder Klar!!
> Genauso ist dass mit den im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffen....



also da bin ich anderer Meinung.

Sicher ist ein gut bepflanzter Teich, oder eben ein Pflanzenfilter die beste und wohl natürlichste Art zu filtern.

Das Beispiel mit den Kaffee, wäre dann ja wohl nur ein Siebfilter, was man vor einem biologischen Filter stellt um den "Grobschmutz" herauszuholen.

Es gibt schon "künstliche" biologisch reinigende Filter,(Reihenvortex,Biotec, Selbstbaufilter etc.) die Besiedlungsflächen für einen Bakterienrasen für nährstoffzehrende Bakterien aufbauen. (zB.Patronen, Filterschwämme, Filtermatten, Helix usw.)

Ohne solche Filter würde zB, die momentan hier aktuelle IH von Rainer nie funktionieren. Er filtert wie im Threat beschrieben mit Siebfilter, und als Biologie Helix, die UVC kommt in diesen Falle noch dazu.

Ein anderes Beispiel wären dann noch die reinen Koiteiche, die ohne Pflanzenfilter und oft ohne Bepflanzung, aber eben mit Biofilter gereinigt werden, oder aber in der Aquaristik die Malawibecken die oft ohne Pflanzen mit biologischen Aussenfilter gereinigt werden.

@ Hans

ich selbst habe leider keine Erfahrung mit solch relativ großen Filter, die du benötigen wirst, es gibt aber sicher andere User die dir weiterhelfen können.

Eine, wohl die beste Möglichkeit wäre natürlich ein Pflanzteich, oder Pflanzenfilter wie von Olaf vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Jochen,

das sehe ich etwas anders.
Gerade in der Aquaristik und sicher auch in Rainers IH geht es nicht ohne Wasserwechsel. 
Wie kommen denn sonst die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe wieder aus selbigen? :?

Der Biofilter sorgt durch seine Bakterien doch nur dafür, dass die schädlichen Ausscheidungsprodukte der Fische wie Ammonium über Nitrit zum weniger gefährlichen Nitrat umgebaut werden. Die Konzentration an Nitrat wird m.M.n. doch aber damit eher weniger gesenkt, auch wenn das vers. Hersteller immer wieder behaupten.
Zumindest in meinem Barschbecken (mit Pflanzen) seh ich ziemlich deutlich, wenn der letzte WW schon wieder zu lange her ist. 
Dann wachsen nämlich dank der vielen Nährstoffe die Algen wie dumm....


----------



## jochen (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Annett,

Wasserwechsel muss man natürlich bei Teichen ohne Pflanzen, Aq,s und IH machen, (ohne gehts nicht)aber ohne die nährstoffzehrenden Bakterien käme es doch gar nicht so weit...Ammonium, Nitrit, Nitrat..,Wasserwechsel(wird ja auch des öfteren gemacht) ich meinte ja damit nur, das man durchaus die Möglichkeit hat einen Bakterienrasen auf künstlichen Oberflächen zu besiedeln.
Ich habe ja auch in meinen Beitrag beschrieben das Beste ist und bleiben die Pflanzen.


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hi Jochen,

ob die Bakis jetzt wirklich nur Nährstoffe umwandeln oder gar abbauen... 
Ich denke letzteres kann nur in einem sehr geringen Rahmen ablaufen (wenn überhaupt), ansonsten würden ja megagroße Filter Pflanzen im Teich überflüssig machen, oder? 
Und in jedem See sind riesig große Besiedlungsflächen für Bakterien vorhanden. Trotzdem veralgen sie ohne genügend (Unter)Wasserpflanzen...
Ein Biofilter allein kann einfach nicht dauerhaft für gesundes Teichwasser sorgen. Für klares dank UVC schon-aber klar ist nicht gleich gesund, aber das wissen wir doch beide... 

Edit: Unbestritten ist, dass Bakterien auf künstlichen Oberflächen angesiedelt werden können. Olaf weiß das auch-sonst hätte er keinen Filter am Teich.


----------



## jochen (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hi Annett,

das ich dir das nicht zu erklären brauche ist doch klaro, 
möchte nochmal betonen ich bin ein Freund natürlicher Teiche, ich benutze keine UVC und habe schon mehrmals beschrieben das ein Pflanzfilter unschlagbar ist.
Ich wollte halt nur schreiben, das sich Bakterien auch auf anderen Flächen ansiedeln, und meiner Meinung nach auch bis zum Nitrat sehr gut arbeiten, die nächste Stufe wäre dann der Wasserwechsel oder eine Denitrifikation, das passt aber jetzt sicher nicht zum Thema, und wird Hans zu seiner Frage wenig nützen.


----------



## Annett (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hi Jochen,

was sind denn die Voraussetzungen für eine Denitrifikation durch Baktieren in unseren Teichen/Filtern? Die können wir doch gar nicht erfüllen, oder? 

Ich meine, man muss so einen Teich oder ein Aquarium immer als Ganzes betrachten. Also muss auch der letzte Schritt (Entsorgung/Umbau/Einbau der Stickstoffverbindungen in "Konsumenten") ablaufen, damit sich der Kreislauf schließen kann. Ohne Pflanzen kann er dass in einem Teich/Aquarium aber m.M.n. nicht. Und dann gibts nur noch eins: Wasserwechsel.... 

@Hans
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Du einen Nährstoffüberschuß im Teich hast. 
Um zu klären, woher der rührt, müßtest Du aber die Fragen von Olaf beantworten.


> Wie oft fütterst du?? Wie viel Laub fällt in deinen Teich??? Kannst du alles an Laub wieder abfischen??? Kann durch Regen evtl. Erde aus deinem Garten eingespült werden????


Vielleicht hast Du auch eine dicke Schicht Mulm am Boden die durch irgendwas/-wen aufgewühlt wird? 

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du nur 25 Goldfische im Teich hast? Die sind eigentlich sehr fruchtbar. 
Vielleicht siehst Du sie auch vor lauter grün (das sind dann sogenannte Schwebalgen) nicht mehr richtig um sie zu zählen?
Die Filteranlage ist eigentlich viel zu klein für Deinen Teich. Leider hast Du nichts über die vorhandenen Wasserwerte wie Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak, Phosphat, pH usw. geschrieben. Nur an einigen dieser Werte sieht man, ob der Filter ausreichend dimensioniert ist!
Aber egal wie groß der Filter ist, die Fadenalgen kommen von zuviel gelösten Nährstoffen im Wasser. 
Und er wird daran nur sehr wenig ändern können.


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jochen,
> 
> was sind denn die Voraussetzungen für eine Denitrifikation durch Baktieren in unseren Teichen/Filtern? Die können wir doch gar nicht erfüllen, oder?



Hi Annett,

stimmt, die kann man nur schwer durch sauerstoffarme Phasen bilden, in unseren Teichen kaum möglich, und vor allem ja nicht gewünscht.
Höchstens im Bodengrund Sand etc. könnten sich vielleicht Bakterienstämme bilden die anaerob _fressen, bzw arbeiten, umwandeln oder wie man es bezeichnen will,_ steuern, geht nicht.

Also ich denke wir bleiben dabei _unsere_ Filter, bzw. die Bakterien darin schaffen den Schritt als Nährstoffzehrer wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe bis zum Nitrat, dann kommt der Wasserwechsel, oder ein Pflanzenteich/filter.


----------



## hans (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Anett,danke für die Antwort-aber es ist folgendes:das Teichwasser selber ist total klar-natürlich jetzt im Winter-aber die Fadenalgen haben den ganzen Teichboden und alle Wasserpflanzen bedeckt-ich habe den ganzen Teich voll __ Tausendblatt(-total gewuchtert!).Ich füttere im Sommer die Goldfische 1xtäglich,im Herbst verwende ich ein Laubnetz-Erde kann auch nicht eingespühlt werden-allerdings habe ich eine __ Birke und eine Tuya-Hecke unmittelbar am Teich.Deshalb wollte ich mir wegen dem Schmutzeintrag einen Skimmer zulegen.Tiefe= 1,80m ph-Wert= 8,0 
Viele Grüße aus dem Voralpenland
Hans


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Jochen,



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein anderes Beispiel wären dann noch die reinen Koiteiche, die ohne Pflanzenfilter und oft ohne Bepflanzung, aber eben mit Biofilter gereinigt werden, oder aber in der Aquaristik die Malawibecken die oft ohne Pflanzen mit biologischen Aussenfilter gereinigt werden.



Sorry das ich so spät antworte, aber:
In dem Zitat geht es mir nun um die Malawibecken!  Malawicichlieden sind in erster linie __ Aufwuchsfresser, was ist das  

Algen und Kleinkrebse??? 

Ich habe etwas über 10 Jahre Malawi- & Tanganjikacichlieden gehalten und ich hatte kaum Fadenalgen bzw. Algen in meinem 550L Aquarium, obwohl es zum Teil sogar einige Stunden am Tag der Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt war 

Übrigens habe ich das Aquarium mit zwei EH 2215 gefiltert....

Mit dem richtigen Besatz geht's da auch ohne Pflanzen bzw. muß es ohne Pflanzen gehen, da diese sowiso von den Cichliden abrasiert werden....


Und gelöste Nährstoffe im Wasser kannst du nicht rausfiltern egal wie oft du das Wasser durch den Filter laufen lässt, du kannst nur die Konzentration durch Wasserwechsel mit "SAUBEREM" Wasser so niedrig herunter schrauben, das diese Werte nicht mehr Meßbar sind. 
Aber wer macht schon Wasserwechsel mit destilliertem Wasser????


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo,

@ all,

also bevor wir uns hier mal in irgentwas verrennen,
ich wollte ja nur darauf hinweissen das die Aussage mit den Kaffeefilter nicht so zu vergleichen ist, im Bezug zu der Frage wie sie Hans gestellt hat.

Ich möchte eben nur darauf hinweisen das die Bakterienstämme die sich auf den Filtermedien bilden sehr nützlich für die Biologie und somit auch für den Nährstoffabbau sind.

Warum wird hier jeden Neuling geraden, bei Filterreinigung wenn überhaupt nur mit Teichwasser?
Warum wird hier jeden Neuling geraden, den Filter 24 Std am Tag laufen zu lassen?
Warum haben vielleicht 80% (nur ne Schätzung) überhaupt einen biologischen Filter am Teich?
Wieso wird geraden die Besiedlungsflächen für unsere Bakkis in den Filtern so groß wie möglich zu machen?

sicher nicht weìl`s nichts bringt.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hi Jochen,

Sicherlich hat jeder Organismus im System Teich seine Aufgabe, aber gelöste Stoffe kann man nun mal eben nicht rausfiltern!!!!!

So feine Filtermedien gibts einfach nicht, außer den Pflanzen, oder du mußt sie jeden Tag reinigen!!

Und dann ist's kein Hobby mehr sondern Arbeit!!!


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Olaf,

Bakterien Filtern nicht, sie bauen biologisch ab.
Ein Feinfilter, auch wenn er noch so fein ist, kann einen Biologischen Filter auf seiner Art nicht ersetzen.

mechanische Filterung und biologischer Abbau,
Das sind zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.

Und der beste biologische Abbau, stimmt....ist eine nährstoffzehrende Pflanze.


----------



## Kurt (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

ich will Dich jetzt nicht zusätzlich verwirren - nur meine Erfahrungen mit den zu hohen Nährwerten nach dem 1 Teichbausommer 2002 berichten. Durch die riesigen Regenmengen und unzureichende Drainage hangseitig wurden bei meinem Schwimmteich Unmenen von Erde eingetragen. Diese Überschüsse haben meine 2 Pflanzenteiche innerhalb 1 Jahres ziemlich abgebaut - Wasserwechsel nur über den Regen. Weitere Verbesserungen erzielte ich durch eine 'schonende' Umwälzung mittels Schöpfwerk.
Meine Empfehlung: Umwälzleistung zurückdrehen, und Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen -  in jeder Form, auch Schwimminseln ohne Substrat.

Eine Inventur bei den Fischen würde sicher auch helfen, damit Klarheit herrscht -
Überbevölkerung hilft weder den Fischen noch Dir 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## hans (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Kurt,
nochmals zur Bepflanzung:mein Teichboden ist kpl.überwuchert mit __ Tausendblatt
also genug Pflanzen wären im Teich.
Ist die Umwälzung mit Aquamax 10000(9000 Ltr.pro Std.)zu stark?
Brauche ich einen Oberflächen-Skimmer?wegen der nahegelegenen Tuja-Hecke?
Muß ich die Pumpe am Grund oder im oberen Bereich positionieren?
Wie bekomme ich die alle Wasserpflanzen überwuchernden Fadenalgen raus?
Muß ich einen Spalt-Sieb-Filter  vorschalten?
Das Wasser ist bis zum Grund klar- Tiefe 1,70m  Ph-Wert 8,0
Leider konnte mir bis jetzt niemand eine Anwort auf die vielen Fragen geben.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Olli.P (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,


ist denn das __ Tausendblatt ein starker Nährstoffzehrer????

Ich bin ja nicht so der Pflanzenexperte!!

Wenn deine Pflanzen nicht viel zum wachsen brauchen freuen sich die *ALGEN!!!!*

So ist das nun mal!!!!

kannste nicht mal ein paar Bilder einstellen???

Da könnt man sich besser ein Bild vom gesamten Umfeld machen, wirst doch sicherlich noch welche vom letzten Sommer haben oder????


----------



## jochen (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

Sorry, hab deinen Threat unbeabsichtigt zerrissen, daher will ich versuchen ein paar Antworten zu geben.

Wie schon von Olaf und Kurt beantwortet,

du brauchst nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen, im allgemeinen Sumpfpflanzen.
Schau dich doch mal in der Pflanzendatenbank um.
Wichtig ist wie auch schon beschrieben das du keine Nährstoffe von außen in den Teich bekommst, nicht viel fütterst etc.

__ Tausendblatt so wie die meißten Unterwasserpflanzen sind prima Sauerstoffspender, und ebenfalls für den Teich sehr nützlich, ich denke aber nicht so effektive Zehrer wie die Sumpfpflanzen.

Deine Fadenalgen wirst du hoffentlich im Frühjahr nach der Algenblüte herausbekommen, ohne Sumpfpflanzen wirds wenn überhaupt schwer werden.

Dein Biofilter Biotec 10 ist viel zu gering für deine Teichgröße, entweder größeren Biofilter oder besser einen Pflanzenfilter wenn Platz vorhanden bauen.

Die Pumpe könnte reichen, ich würde sie auf einen Stein knapp über den Teichboden stellen.

Ein Skimmer in Verbindung mit einen Spaltsieb bei deiner Teichgröße würde ich immer empfehlen, kannst ja schlecht abfischen und ohne Spaltsieb wird dein Biotec viel zu oft verschmutzen.


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Moin zusammen,

die Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Tausendblatt) sind schon Nährstoffzehrer. 
Macht ja jede Pflanze... und wenn es wuchert, dann hat es wohl auch genügend Nährstoffe.

@Hans
Hast Du jemals etwas von dem dichten Pflanzenbestand ausgedünnt und verschenkt bzw. auf dem Komposter entsorgt?? 
Ansonsten bauen die Pflanzen ja nur die Nährstoffe ein, leben davon und bei ihren absterben geben sie diese Nährstoffe wieder ab. Davon könnten dann auch die Fadenalgen direkt am Tausendblatt gut leben...
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann bring bitte zusätzlich noch ein paar Sumpfpflanzen wie z.B. die gelbblühende Sumpfiris am Rand ein. 
Diese kannst Du im Herbst dann zurückschneiden und so ein paar Nährstoffe zusätzlich entziehen.
Die Fadenalgen wirst Du nur durch Nährstoffentzug halbwegs loswerden. Es gibt immer mal eine Ecke am Teich, wo sie sich beständig halten... und so schlimm sind sie dann auch nicht. Besser Fadenalgen, als tote Fische, weil der Filter die Nitrifikation nicht mehr packt.
Die Fadenalgen herausfiltern wird kaum funktionieren oder laden sie bereits jetzt schon im Filter? Wenn ja, dann würde ein Spaltsieb sicherlich was bringen.
Ansonsten kannst Du sie technisch kaum von den Pflanzen abbekommen - es hilft nur "aushungern" oder mit Handarbeit herausfischen.


Solche Unterwasserpflanzen bedienen sich übrigens direkt beim Ammonium, d.h. die Nitrifikation im Biofilter wird wärend der Wachstumsphase merklich entlaßtet,der Nitratwert ebenso. Deshalb wirds wohl auch mit dem kleinen Filter noch so gut laufen.


----------



## hans (19. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Olaf,hier ein paar Bilder von meinemTeich


----------



## hans (19. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Olav,
hat scheinbar nicht geklappt mit den Bildern.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hi Hans,


Na das was ich da auf dem Bild an Pflanzen sehe haut mich ja um!!!

Wenn das rund um den Teich so weiter geht, dann weiß ich auch nich weiter sieht so jedenfalls nach 'ner menge Pflanzen aus 

Da ist der Grund für die Algenplage vielleicht doch wohl woanders zu suchen....

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich kurz nach der Feritgstellung im Oktober... 
      

Wenn mein Teich men schon soweit wäre......

Und hier noch eins vom Pflanzenteich....
 


Da müssen wir im Frühjaher noch eine menge Pflanzen einbringen....


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

also der Pflanzenbewuchs am "Ufer" sieht wirklich gut aus. 

Welches Substrat hast Du denn für die Pflanzen eingebracht?
Hast Du zufällig noch mehr Wasserwerte gemessen als den bloßen pH-Wert?

Diese Frage ist auch noch nicht beantwortet... 


> @Hans
> Hast Du jemals etwas von dem dichten Pflanzenbestand ausgedünnt und verschenkt bzw. auf dem Komposter entsorgt??



Die Fragen stelle ich nicht aus Langeweile, sondern um den Grund für die Algen zu finden. Man sollte das "Problem" immer versuchen bei der Wurzel zu packen.


----------



## hans (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Anett,
vielen Dank für die Antwort -dazu folgendes:
1.Ich habe als Bodengrund groben Kies und Sand-habe das __ Tausendblatt nur in den Kies gepflanzt -es hat sich am Boden sehr stark verteilt-
2.Leider habe ich keine anderen Wasserwerte-werde mir aber schnellstmöglich einen Test-Kit zulegen.
3.Im Sommer habe ich viele Pflanzen mit einer Teichschere ausgedünnt-allerdings
erreichte ich die tiefste Stelle nicht.-Habe mir im Herbst extra einen Schlammsauger zugelegt und mit ihm den Kies von dem Algenbelag gesäubert-jedoch nach ca zwei Wochen hatte ich den gleichen Belag wieder wie vorher.Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob es Fadenalgen sind-(keine langen Algen)-ist sind einfach Algenteppiche,die den ganzen Kies bedecken,so daß dieser nicht mehr zu sehen ist.Ich vermute,daß die abgestorbenen Teile der Tuja-Hecke ,die bei Wind von Westen in den Teiche geweht werden auch Schuld an dem Nährstoffeintrag haben.Habe heute sogar einige kleine Fische tot im Wasser entdeckt-ich Pumpe jetzt Luft in den Teich.Für weitere Tipps wäre ich Dir dankbar.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

mach so schnell wie möglich einen Test der allerwichtigstens Wasserwerte. (Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak, Sauerstoff, Karbonathärte, pH-ruhig nochmal neu machen!)
Wenn Du so schnell nicht an einen ordentlichen Testkit herankommst, dann nimm eine Glasmineralwasserflasche, fülle sie komplett mit Teichwasser (keine Luftblase!) und dann ohne Erwärmen ganz fix zum nächsten kompetenten Zooladen/Baumarkt. 
Die testen Dein Teichwasser in den meisten Fällen kostenlos (H...bach nimmt z.B. etwas Geld dafür)...
Du kannst ja vorher auch mal im "Zielladen" anrufen, ob sie solche Tests machen.
Die Werte läßt Du Dir am besten gleich auf einen Zettel notieren und stellst sie dann hier im Forum online.
Tote Fische sind ein Zeichen, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt. Wie sehen/sahen sie denn aus? Irgendwas auffälliges? Waren es eher die Großen oder Kleinen?
Versuch sie auf jeden Fall ohne großen Trubel für die restlichen Bewohner herauszufischen, denn sie verschlechtern die Wasserqualität weiter!

EDIT: Und lass Dir im Laden bitte nicht gleich ein "Teichpflegeprodukt" aufschwatzen


----------



## hans (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Anett,
werde so schnell wie möglich mein Wasser testen lassen!
Bei den toten Fischen handelt es sich um Nachwuchs von 2006.Es ist aber nicht das erste mal,daß im Frühjahr -also meistens wenn das Eis wegschmilzt-2 oder 3 verendet an der Oberfläche liegen.-ich kann auch beobachten,daß sie ganz ungewöhlich schwimmen-ganz langsame Bewegungen machen  und dann irgendwann seitlich liegen-auch nach dem Rausfischen und Behandlung mit Sauerstoff oder Medikamenten konnte ich sie nicht mehr retten.
Gottseidank hatte ich noch kein Problem mit den großen Goldfischen,die haben 
alle die Jahre prima auch den Winter überlebt und das auch ohne Luft-Pumpe
Also das ist nicht mein Hauptanliegen,sondern vielmehr wie ich den Algenteppich vom Kiesboden wegbekomme..
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Moin Hans,

lass mal den Wassertest machen - hinterher sind wir hoffentlich was die Algen *und* Fische betrifft etwas schlauer.


----------



## LarsD (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans, 

wenn Algen Dir die übrigen Pflanzen überwuchern, fehlt den Pflanzen etwas, was den Algen offenbar zur Verfügung steht. Deine pH-Messung sagt, daß im Teich fast kein CO2 zur Verfügung steht. Unter solchen Bedingungen sind Pflanzen im Vorteil, die ihren Kohlenstoffbedarf aus der "kH" decken können. Fadenalgen packen das mit links ... Es gibt im Moment auch herzlich wenig, was Du gegen die Algen tun kannst. Mit den abnehmenden Temperaturen gehen die CO2-produzierenden Atmungsvorgänge in die Knie. Derweil sorgen die Fadenalgen für permanenten CO2-Mangel und schon haben Deine Pflanzen ein Problem. Das Ganze wird sich erst im Frühjahr wieder ändern. 

Was den Algenrasen auf dem Kies angeht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es möglich sein soll, in einem Teich mit einem gefütterten Goldfischbestand einen sauberen Kies zu haben. Dazu sind dann zuviele Nährstoffe unterwegs und der Kies ist ein zu attraktives Substrat, als dass sich die Algen da zurückhalten könnten. 

Bei dem Wassertest lass' bitte auch Phosphat und Eisen bestimmen. Gleichzeitig würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal beim Wasserversorger wegen einer ausführliche Wasseranalyse des Trinkwassers anfragen. Sowas haben die in der Schublade und geben es gern raus, wenn man nett fragt. Mit den Daten kann man nachsehen, wie weit Du mit Wasserwechseln helfen kannst. 

Angesichts toter Fische ist das mit der Belüftung im ersten Moment sicher nicht verkehrt. Aber es wird wahrscheinlich das Problem mit den Algen noch verschlimmern. Achte darauf, daß der Teich am Tage Licht bekommt -> kein Schnee auf der Eisdecke. Wenn Schnee, dann vorsichtig abfegen und den Rest mit Wasser lichtdurchlässig machen. Belüften würde ich dann nur nachts. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## hans (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Annett,
habe heute einen Wasser-Test machen lassen und habe folgendes Resultat:

NO 3          =     0
NO 2          =      0
PH             =     7,5
GH             =     10
KH             =     10
also alles im grünen  Bereich wie ich meine.
Der Verkäufer riet mir, einen Sack Gerstenstroh in den Teich zu hängen,um die
Algen zu reduzieren.Ein Problem ist vielleicht auch, daß ich die abgestorbenen
Unterwasser -Pflanzen herausfischen sollte,ich aber auf Grund der Teichmaße
nicht machen konnte. (zu weit in der Mitte des Teiches)Vielleicht sind die abgestorbenen Wasserpflanzen wieder Nahrung für die Faden-Algen.
Soll man nun UV-Strahler einsetzen oder nicht?
Was ich nicht verstehe ist,daß sich nach dem Reinigen des Kies mit dem Schlamm-Sauger sofort wieder neuer Algen-Belag bildet.
Das Wasser ist momentan klar (Sicht bis 2m) aber die Kiesschicht ist mit Algen
Überwachsen.
Gruß
Hans

Viele Grüße
Hans


----------



## Kurt (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

siehe Anhang:  ich warte da immer, bis die Kaulquappen mir die Steine Putzen - da sind immer ein paar Tausend, die das für mich erledigen    -  (nur nicht em Finanzamt sagen - die sind nich angemeldet).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## hans (1. März 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Annett,
nachdem ich am 3.2. dir die Wasserwerte mitgeteilt habe,habe ich leider nichts mehr gehört. (-Algen-Plage- )vielleicht könntest Du mir nochmals antworten.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Annett (2. März 2007)

*AW: Algenplage*

Hallo Hans,

hast Du Dir mal den Beitrag von Lars durchgelesen?
Kann mich dem Gesagten im Moment nur anschließen.
Rein rechnerisch liegt Dein CO2-Gehalt bei 8-11mg/l. Für gutes Pflanzenwachstum werden aber um die 20mg/l benötigt. 
Sind diese nicht verfügbar, haben die Algen den Vorteil, sich über die Kh versorgen zu können.
CO2 wird durch jegliche (vor allem hörbare) Wasserbewegung ausgetrieben. Wie sieht denn der Rücklauf des Filter aus? Spritzt es dort sehr, dann sollte das abgestellt werden.

Einen Skimmer kann ich nur empfehlen, damit allerhand Kleinzeug nicht erst auf den Teichboden absinkt. Wenn Du den Filter oft reinigen mußt (normal macht man das nur 1-2x pro Saison), dann wäre ein Vorfilter z.B. in Form eines Spaltsiebes sehr zu empfehlen. Was aus dem System raus ist, kann es auch nicht weiter belasten... logisch.

Die Fadenalgen selbst wirst Du im Moment nur durch abfischen unter Kontrolle halten können, bis sich der CO2-Wert stabilisiert hat. (Immer wenn mit "Blubbersteinen" oder höherlegen des Filterauslaufes versucht wird, mehr O2 in den teich zu bekommen, wird CO2 ausgetrieben. Oftmals liegt der O2-Wert aber im normalen Bereich, denn die Konzentration ist temperaturabhängig!)

Das __ Tausendblatt würde ich im Laufe der Saison immer wieder ausdünnen, damit ein paar der Nährstoffe auf dem Kompost landen.
Wenn Du dann nur noch jeden zweiten Tag fütterst, sollte es langsam besser werden.

Ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt nix übersehen.


----------

